# WNBA news 8/29



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sacramento Monarchs Weekly Update*

2006 MONARCHS PLAYOFF NOTES

Playoff Home Cookin'

After a win against the Los Angeles Sparks on August 24, the Monarchs all-time home playoff record improved to 11-2, including 10 straight playoff wins at ARCO Arena. The Monarchs now hold the best postseason home record in WNBA history.

Monarchs Advance

After a win against Los Angeles on August 26, 2006, the Monarchs have advanced the WNBA Finals for the second consecutive season.

Most Improved

After averaging a career-high 9.7 points and 3.9 rebounds per game, Monarchs forward/center Erin Buescher was named the 2006 WNBA Most Improved Player. In addition, Buescher led the league in field-goal percentage with 53.7% shooting. This is the second consecutive year a Monarchs player has taken home the honor as Monarchs forward Nicole Powell was the 2005 WNBA Most Improved Player.

All-Defensive Team Honors

The second annual WNBA All-Defensive Team was voted on by a panel of the WNBA's 14 head coaches, who selected First and Second Teams by position. Sacramento's Yolanda Griffith was chosen as a forward for the 2006 WNBA All-Defensive Second Team. This is the second consecutive year Griffith has been chosen for the honor

Monarchs Recent Transactions

8-7-06: Signed guard Chameka Scott to a second seven-day contract

7-31-06: Signed guard Chameka Scott to a seven-day contract

6-29-06: Waived guard Chameka Scott.

Monarchs Upcoming Schedule

2006 WNBA Finals Schedule

Wednesday August 30 at Detroit Shock 4:30 PM Palace of Auburn Hills ESPN2

Friday September 1 at Detroit Shock 4:30 PM Palace of Auburn Hills ESPN2

Sunday September 3 at Sacramento 1:30 PM ARCO Arena ESPN2

Wednesday *September 6 at Sacramento 6:00 PM ARCO Arena ESPN2

Saturday *September 9 at Detroit Shock 12:30 PM Palace of Auburn Hills ESPN2

*If necessary

All Times PDT

**All games can be heard on Sports 1140 KHTK with Jim Kozimor and Krista Blunk calling the action.

Upcoming Opponent

Monarchs vs. Detroit Shock

Shock/Monarchs Playoff History

This will be the first time the Sacramento Monarchs and the Detroit Shock will meet in the postseason. In 2003, the Shock took home the WNBA Championship and in 2005, the Monarchs were crowned the champs.

2006 vs. SHOCK

July 26 Wednesday Detroit won, 91-71 at Detroit

July 30 Sunday Sacramento won, 94-61 at Sacramento

Monarchs/Shock Connections

Sacramento's guard Kara Lawson and Detroit's forward Cheryl Ford and center Ruth Riley all played for the WNBA Select Team during the 2003 FIBA Women's World Cup.

Yolanda Griffith played with Detroit Shock forward Swin Cash and center Ruth Riley on the gold medal-winning 2004 U.S. National Team at the 2004 Summer Olympics in Athens.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Shock clinch trip to 2006 WNBA Finals*

Auburn Hills, MI - The Detroit Shock clinched their second trip to the WNBA Finals in four years Sunday evening with a 79-55 win over the Connecticut Sun. Tickets to the first two Shock home games during the Finals went on sale immediately following the game. Fans can purchase tickets, which start as low as $13, by logging on to www.detroitshock.com, calling 248-377-0100, visiting The Palace Box Office or any TicketMaster outlet.

Sacramento earned its trip to the WNBA Finals with a two-games-to-none win over the Los Angeles Sparks in the Western Conference Finals. The Shock posted a better regular season record during the 2006 season and are the higher seed during the Finals, so they will host Game 1 and Game 2, and if necessary, Game 5. The Monarchs will host Game 3, and if necessary, Game 4. The complete game, practice and shootaround schedule for the 2006 WNBA Finals is listed below. Shootarounds are not mandatory.

2006 WNBA Finals Schedule

(all times Eastern)

Wednesday August 30 Sacramento at Detroit 7:30 p.m. ESPN2

Friday September 1 Sacramento at Detroit 7:30 p.m. ESPN2

Sunday September 3 Detroit at Sacramento 4:30 p.m. ESPN2

Wednesday September 6 Detroit at Sacramento * 9:00 p.m. ESPN2

Saturday September 9 Sacramento at Detroit ** 3:30 p.m. ESPN2

* If necessary ** If necessary, Home Game at Joe Louis Arena


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sun eliminated from playoffs vs. nemesis*

Connecticut couldn't shoot straight. It couldn't defend the Detroit Shock. And the Eastern Conference finals closed with the Sun's blood rival celebrating a conference title on their floor.

Detroit 79, Connecticut 55.

And another Sun season ends with a bitter playoff disappointment.

“At the risk of stating the obvious, we got our butts kicked,” Connecticut coach Mike Thibault said. “Detroit played as well as I've ever seen them play, at least against us. They're a highly talented team and they man-handled us.”

Katie Douglas said: “I don't know how it happened. If I knew, I would definitely snap my fingers and try to correct it.”

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Offense Makes Early Exit As Rout Ends Sun Season*

The Connecticut Sun made it through two games of the Eastern Conference finals, putting off what appeared to be inevitable a week ago when Katie Douglas left the first-round game against Washington with an injured right foot.

But Sunday night, with their best player at half-strength, the Sun chose an inopportune time to play their worst playoff game since moving to Connecticut in 2003.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Shock Advance To WNBA Finals With 79-55 Victory*

The Connecticut Sun made it through two games of the Eastern Conference finals, putting off what appeared to be inevitable a week ago when Katie Douglas left the first-round game against Washington with an injured right foot.

But Sunday night, with their best player at half-strength, the Sun chose an inopportune time to play the worst game in their playoff history since moving to Connecticut.

The Shock, in contrast, played one of their best games and will get another shot at a WNBA title, after crushing the Sun 79-55 in the decisive game in the best-of-three series in front of 6,820 at Mohegan Sun Arena.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*McWilliams-Franklin changes things up*

The numbers might not suggest a large improvement, but then you see the end result.

Even a math whiz knows 18 points are more than 12.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Shock don't give Sun an inch*

On the eve of Thursday's start to the Eastern Conference finals, Sun coach Mike Thibault was chatting about a bet he'd made with some reporters prior to the season.

The deal was dinner for Thibault if he committed less than three technical fouls and dinner for the reporters if he went over. It was a push.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Shock cruise, reach Finals*

All Shock coach Bill Laimbeer wanted from his team was maximum effort and focus for 40 minutes.

Sunday's deciding Game 3 of the WNBA Eastern Conference finals was no time to play even a second of sloppy basketball.

The Shock followed Laimbeer's words perfectly, demolishing the Sun, 79-55, at Mohegan Sun Arena to win the Eastern Conference title.

The Shock now advance to the WNBA Finals for the first time since they won the 2003 title. Game 1 will be Wednesday against the 2005 WNBA champion Sacramento Monarchs at The Palace.

complete article


----------

